
Russia began to block Google for serving Telegram App - nirv
http://tass.com/economy/1001169
======
nirv
Official statement from the Roskomnadzor (in Russian):
[https://vk.com/wall-76229642_168289](https://vk.com/wall-76229642_168289)

Unofficial monitoring of the blocking registry:
[https://usher2.club/en/](https://usher2.club/en/) — "There are at least 63 of
600 known www.google.com IP addresses in the Registry now"

------
yostrovs
Hopefully Russia will block all external IPs, along with any contact with the
outside world.

